# Which coldshoe for 600ex-rt type (sealed hotshoe) flashes?



## Marsu42 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm very good at loosing small plastic parts, so I'd like to stock up on some coldshoes for my flashes. I've already tried to order one version, but it doesn't really fit because the rubber part on the hotshoe gets crammed inside the coldshoe, there is no lock and the flash tends to fall off (picture of this version attached, it's the black gadget). Before I waste money on other overpriced plastic pieces: 

* Did you find any type of *3rd party coldshoe for putting on the ground* that is equivalent to what Canon delivers (no, thanks, I'm not buying an original Canon part for this )?

* I also need a foolproof *coldshoe just to attach the flash to a bracket or tripod*, something like the blue thing in the attached picture, but I'd be ok if it was cheaper than this patented version...

Thanks for any help, I cannot predict how these ebay offers really fit and I'm not willing to pay €20 in a local camera store for e 2 ct plastic piece, call it principle if you like :-o


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2013)

Vello Compact Shoe Stand 

Vello Universal Accessory Shoe Mount


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 31, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Vello Compact Shoe Stand
> Vello Universal Accessory Shoe Mount



Thanks! I already suspected you have tried about every piece of photography equipment ever invented, and after a trip to the surprisingly clueless sales people in my local photography shop today I have to say I value your help more than ever!


----------

